# Black Domina and Blue Mystic indoor



## leafminer (Sep 30, 2009)

May as well start here, with germination . . . 

The seeds arrived just yesterday, I put them to soak for 24 hours.
All of the Nirvana Blue Mystic opened by today.   One of the Black Domina also began opening.

I transferred the seeds to starter (5") pots of mixed coco and black soil with a little added pasteurised sheep manure.

Left the pots outside under plastic sheeting for now, because it looks like showery weather today. As soon as they come up I will move them into the grow room and start 16/8.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 30, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

only thing about outside is you might bring bugs inside...cant wait to see your grow pictures good luck!


----------



## leafminer (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll send pics of the seedlings as soon as there's anything to show. Been :watchplant:anxiously waiting to see if they are ok or not . . . and two of the Dominas just are breaking through the surface, and three of the Mystic. 
Made a ghetto rig 4 x CFL cluster for the grow room - to minimise interruption of the light from the HPS lamps, I bolted two of the white porcelain ES bases back to back and screwed a Y-doubler into each side, giving me 4 sockets. I'll put a 30W CFL in each one and use the 120W CFL cluster + the two 150HPS to give me a total of 420W of lighting. A bit later I might add another 120W of CFLs. 
The old CFL lamp board was a horrid thing that obstructed too much light, I threw it away. I also rigged an inlet flexible hose to the fan to reduce the noise.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 3, 2009)

4 Mystic and 2 Dominas today. Seedlings look good. I had to very carefully free the cotyledons from the seed casing for two of them. I hate having to do that, I've accidentally killed seedlings before.
Anxiously awaiting the remaining two. There were two seeds rather smaller than the rest . . . I bet it's those two that are late. 
My camera failed this morning   :fid:
So I can't send any pics for a while . . . got another one on Ebay but it will be a couple of weeks before I get it.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> 4 Mystic and 2 Dominas today. Seedlings look good. _*I had to very carefully free the cotyledons from the seed casing for two of them*_. I hate having to do that, I've accidentally killed seedlings before.
> Anxiously awaiting the remaining two. There were two seeds rather smaller than the rest . . . I bet it's those two that are late.
> My camera failed this morning   :fid:
> So I can't send any pics for a while . . . got another one on Ebay but it will be a couple of weeks before I get it.



I know the feeling, lol.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 4, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> I know the feeling, lol.



Hey Bonez, maybe I should design a special tweezer-like tool that does the job! Get them made in China, sell them through HT Mag and make a fortune!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 4, 2009)

ha ha, i was also wondering about some sort of pliers that would crack and remove the remaining casing without harming the sprout.

lemme know what you come up with.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 5, 2009)

I should have waited, I am so mad! :doh: 
I didn't have band new coco so I reused some old stuff to make the starter pots. And as a result I lost one of the Black Domina (all three germinated) to what MUST be a soil pest, since it happened at night and the pot was on top of a garden table, there is no way it was a snail. I bet it was one of those worm things that lives just below the surface and comes out at night - it bit the entire top off the seedling.  :hairpull:  
One of the Blue Mystics seems to have failed, the small seed I bet. And I have one spare seed. So, right now there are 4 Blue Mystic and 2 Black Domina.

I fitted a diffuser cone to the 150HPS so I can lower it without buring the plants, but right now I am in that awkward 'little seedling' phase, I dare not lower the lamp for fear of burning them, so I am bringing them out into the sunshine during the morning to try to stop them stretching too much. They look good though. The Dominas a little larger than the Mystics.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 6, 2009)

The remaining 2 Dominas and 3 BM's look good. The last BM, #4, the seed case got stuck on the cotyledons so eventually I had to remove it. One of the cotyledons got damaged but the other is ok and I can see the first tiny real leaf forming so I am hoping for the best. If it doesn't make it I will germinate the 'spare'. Bought lots of new coco to make the pots up.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking good. The runt is still there and slowly getting bigger. The other five are about two inches high now and on the second pair of real leaves. I can already see a 'blackish' look to the leaves on the two dominas, but except for that, they look pretty much identical to the Blue Mystic. Using just the 150W HPS for the moment. 
I checked out the CFLs and they are a stupid price, they want like $10 for a 23W bulb.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 9, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Looking good. The runt is still there and slowly getting bigger. The other five are about two inches high now and on the second pair of real leaves. I can already see a 'blackish' look to the leaves on the two dominas, but except for that, they look pretty much identical to the Blue Mystic. Using just the 150W HPS for the moment.
> I checked out the CFLs and they are a stupid price, they want like $10 for a 23W bulb.



I've had  Nirvana's SnowWhite seeds for a year...planted them and sprouted 2 weeks ago!  I love Nirvana's germ rate and growth. Veg growth from seedlings is a little slow 4 my tastes but the clones will have alot quicker turnaround. Anywhoo...gonna watch this grow 4 sho! SUBSCRIBED! Thinkin bout pickin up that Alaskan Ice as well, sounds awesome. 

Wishin you much greenage, bud.

Have a great grow.

7greeneyes


----------



## leafminer (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, thanks! Having had great success with Nrvana's Aurora that's why I decided to try the Mystic. Are you starting a grow journal for the Snow White? Let me know please! I've been thinking about the 'white' strains myself. Wish I had more room.

Growth has been really good so far - checked today and the runt was doing great, the others are on the second pair of adult leaves, and I added three tomato seedlings that I found sprouting in an old tomato pot.

Intentions:

As soon as I can clone the Dominas I am going to clone each of them so as to get 2 + 2. I'll take one clone off each of the Mystics too. When the clones have rooted I'll put them outside so as to make them show sex, then the process of selection can begin!


----------



## leafminer (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, it has  been 2 weeks already! 
I lost one of the Blue Mystics, bitten off by a cockroach. Which I spotted and sprayed. Stupid damn insect.
The plants are about three inches high and beginning to bush out a little, looking really good.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 14, 2009)

Pics yet?  Good luck on the grow!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2009)

My Blue Mystics are 2 weeks in and looking good.  Here is some MOJO for ya girls


----------



## leafminer (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Disco. You have any pics of your BMs I can take a look at? We're at exactly the same growth time! Also thanks, Smokestack. 
No pics from me yet, sorry. Waiting for new camera to arrive. It's 7MP so I should be able to get better macros than on my old 5MP camera.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2009)

No digi camera.  I am gonna tray and get a friend's soon but still have to find somebody who owns one.  I'll post some pics of my various 9 girls when I finally stumble across a good ol Nikon...


----------



## leafminer (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool. It's going to be good to be able to compare notes with someone who's at the same stage with the same strain.
Today the plants look great. Going to be time for repotting at the weekend. The girls are on fourth pair of real leaves now and the centres look really bushy.
The Black Domina appears to be more vigorous than the Blue Mystic and its leaves are fatter. Really nice-looking indica with great colour. Doing well for just a 150HPS - I've been working on lamp no. 2 this morning to remote the ballast. I'll put that in at the weekend too, and take no. 1 out, do the remote ballast trick on it. Also going to get a pair of 32W circular CFLs to add some blue-white spectrum. Get me 360 watts in there, but so far I don't need all those lumens, the plants aren't big enough.
And the three tomatoes are doing well too!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 15, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I lost one of the Blue Mystics, bitten off by a cockroach. .


 Heck of a cockroach...musta been one of those giant sub-terrainian(?) ones like we have here.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 15, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Cool. It's going to be good to be able to compare notes with someone who's at the same stage with the same strain.



Couldn't agree more.  My 3rd of the 3 has been looking floppy for the past 4 days.  Not overwatering but the leaves will perk up for a small amount of time then go back to looking like hound dog ears.  Dunno whats up with em but the rest are 6 in. tall and looking bushy.  Gonna supercrop one of the two.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

*ohh i missed this leaf miner sorry  

ive done both of these strains and i loved them ,,,goodluck and mojofor your ladys *


----------



## leafminer (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, Disco, yours are growing faster than mine and I thought mine were doing well! What are your growing conditions?

My 5 survivors are:
#1, tallest BM at 4.5"
#2 BM, 4"
#3 BM, the runt, doing fine and now 2.5"
#4, BD, the tallest plant at 5"
#5, BD, 4".

Not to mention three tomato plants at 4". . . it's Papa's fault, I want to see if they turn into hash tomatoes . . . (no I am not that stoned) :ignore:

The stalks on both strains are getting really sturdy and I am hopeful that I am past the stage when any random insect could off one of them. 

Grow conditions:

150 HPS, 4 ft above, full reflector putting pretty much all the lumens on the plants.
Intake fan, 70 cfm, visible plant movement.
Pots, 5" at present.
Nutes: giving 17-17-17, no burn so far.
Medium: modified coco.
Grow room temp: about 30C in the plant zone.
Light cycle: 16/8, 6pm-10am


----------



## leafminer (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks UK Girl. Would you grow either strain again? How did they compare in smoke terms? Your input much appreciated! I feel like a newbie again.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

:rofl: ...........................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   sorry, I just had a moment


----------



## leafminer (Oct 18, 2009)

Lot of work today. I finished reinforcing the roof of the grow room . . . one side of it had hardly any support. I remembered this when I came to hang the ballast and found there wasn't sufficient support!  

Finished the remoting of the second ballast, hung the lamp, both of the cut-down reflectors side by side, and the second lamp failed to start. :huh: Dud bulb! Fortunately I have three spares so put a new one in and it lit fine.

Lots of light now from the two HPS, given a bit more work I shall add 100W of CFLs to fill in the gloomy corners and bring me up to 400W of lighting. Yeah I know it isn't going to be as many lumens as the 400W HPS units put out, but at least with more sources it will be more evenly distributed. And the last indoor (Aurora) grows showed that it works fine. 

The plants are doing great, I can hardly wait for the camera to arrive so I can take some pics. The Blue Mystic is pretty much the same size as the Black Dominas, I can tell them apart because of the blackish colour of the Dominas.  

What bothers me is having to clone. I don't think these are going to branch sufficiently for me to get clones off them early enough. I'll wait a  bit, but if not, I'll have to top all of them to get a clone off each, because I have no idea which are males. I am hoping for one male and one female on the Dominas and at least one female from the Mystic.
But if the Dominas are both male, well, I will resort to doing a limited seed run between them and the Blue Mystic. If they are both female, I will probably order some more Dominas to see if I can get a male and produce some Domina seed. :hubba: 
I'm going to repot later today or maybe tomorrow, just 3.5 gallon pots, should be fine for indicas, 5 gallon pots turned out to be way too big for the Auroras. Intend vegging until they are at least four feet, if possible. Now I have remoted the lamps I have extra head space in the grow room. 

PS- I did repot two. The largest Domina and Mystic. The Mystic is in a small (3 gallon) rectangular hempy bucket, for the sake of experimentation. Used new coco mix with a little added pasteurised sheep manure.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Blue Mystic is the bomb!  Ive done a few Mystic grows.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 19, 2009)

Great! That's good to hear! Can you let me have some information? Like, how long did you veg and what size did they reach before you flowered them? Do they grow as one main stem like my Auroras did, or will it branch? How was the yield? And finally, how was the smoke! :hubba:


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm chopping my BM within a week i think, you can follow her in my second closet grow. 

Vegged 5 weeks, she's now at day 73 of 12/12. Slow starter, stretched like crazy, slow starter in bloom and then another explosion, this time of buds!

I think blooming was a bit interrupted by lightleaks but either way she's not a quick one. Saw her first amber ones just some days ago.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! Took a look at your grow. My pheno looks rather different; I'm getting really fat leaves, like dinner plates. Actually it looks very similar to the Domina except the D has the blackish, ridged, leaves.

Added 40W of CFLs to the grow, now at 300HPS+40CFL.
Everthing looks great!
I got my new camera. And it is broken, useless, a piece of junk, I have to return it. Bah, totally annoying.
Dominas: 5", 5.5"
Mystics: 5", 6.5", 3" 

and the tomatoes are ok too.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, i apparently have a more sativa dom. pheno. It's almost identical to my ppp, but the leafes were a bit wider during veg. In bloom they changed to more sativa-style.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, 10 weeks + bloom! Well now I know what to allow for in my timing. Thanks for that.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 21, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Thanks UK Girl. Would you grow either strain again? How did they compare in smoke terms? Your input much appreciated! I feel like a newbie again.


 
*thanks leafminer and yes ,,i would grow both strains again ,,the blackdomina who i named dominintrix  she was a stunner ,,and the smoke was delious ..

and the blue mystic ,,i did from 12/12  ,,awesome smoke its in this  gj http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33930,,but in hindsight ,i wish i had vegged longer ,for a bigger yield ,,but i hope to do both of them again ,someday *


----------



## leafminer (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks UKgirl I'll check out that BM grow of yours! I wish I could post photos. Really angry with getting a dud camera. Returning the darn thing today.

Oh well. Today I had to raise the #2 lamp because the plants were showing signs of leaf dehydration being too close. Sizes:

BD: 6" and 7"
BM: 4" (the runt), 5.5", 8.5" (hempy bucket)
Internodes are 1" to 1.5" apart (the hempy bucket ones are further apart)
Plant diameter: averaging 1 foot across now.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 24, 2009)

BD: 7.5" & 8.5", plants 13" across and side branches of 1". On node 6, forming 7.
BM: 5" (the runt), 6.5", 10" (hempy bucket is really taking off) plants also 13" across. 

I think the growth rate is just about optimum, really doubt that I could get any more than this. I'm not using any nutes as yet because the modified coco medium comes with slow release nutes. I've never had any problems with that, I adjust my nutes upward until I get a touch of leaf burn and then back off.
I forgot to add lime to the coco when I made up the pots, so I'm watering with a dilute lime solution. The plants don't seem to have any deficiencies visible, and there is no visible pest damage except for one bitten leaf.

I'm really pleased with these genetics so far, the germ rate was near perfect and they are VERY vigorous. From the leaf shape I'd say the Mystic was more pure indica than the Domina. 

Conditions in the grow room are much better than in my last grow, when most of the time I didn't even have any proper ventilation. I've painted a lot of the raw woodwork, it's pretty much waterproof now, but I still have work to do on fixing light leaks before I start 12/12.

GR temp is about 27C and outside about 16C, 340 watts, completely surrounded by Mylar reflector boards.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 25, 2009)

BD: 8.5 & 9.
BM: 6, 7, 11.5

gave lime water plus a little of the crystal superphosphate.

Side branches are growing like crazy! At this rate I am planning to take the first clones in two day time. So, allowing two weeks for proving the clones, I should be able to move the moms outside into the 11-hour days to start flower. So first harvest being 8 weeks or so later, makes it early January.
Then continue with the second harvest, the clones, probably March. Then it's outdoor time.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 26, 2009)

Inspected the plants and sure enough, the side branches are good. I found 4" side branches on three of the plants, (2 x Black Domina and 1 x Blue Mystic) so I went ahead and took clones this morning. The weather is on my side being cool and rainy. I did this at the start of the dark period so the clones aren't stressed by light right away. I left the clone cups at floor level mainly under the CFLs.  

Hope to take two more clones tomorrow. Not sure if I will get one from the runt because it's grown very "flat" so far, very short internode distance (desirable!) so I may have to wait a little longer.  

I will be unsurprised if the tallest plant, a Mystic, is a male. It is growing high and strong. That's the one in the hempy bucket.  

I'll give the clones 10 days and if they look good, then I'll put the moms in the garden to make them show sex.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 27, 2009)

The plants go droopy when the lights are off. Think I've seen this before. Low temps. Outside is only about 14C today.
Took two more clones, off BM1 and BM2. 

The plants haven't put on much height, if any, but the canopy is increasing at a terrific rate. I can hardly believe the size of the fan leaves (about 6"). 

I've had to mess around with the pot spacing and move the lamps around because they are getting too big and shadowing each other at the edges. 

I changed the CFLs, instead of 4 x 10W I now have 2 x 23W and 2 x 30W for a total of 106W. Total lamp input now 406W. I'm looking to buy 4 more 23W today, add another 92W to give me a lamp input of 500W. Now I'm starting to get where I want to be in lumens, and the plants should do great with the mixed spectrum.
I am going to have to think about modifying the back end of the grow room to have a small clone/veg area. Get some thick black/white plastic sheet if I can, (not likely) so I'll probably have to buy just black. Anyway clones don't need a lot of light.
The tomatoes are back in the garden. They seem to do better there than under the grow lamps . .


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm sad to say that i got a bit of mold on my BM. Never had it before in this growspot, so i guess it's a strain fairly susceptible to it.

Then again the buds that got the mold were pressed together due to some supercropping and i guess this also contributed to it. Anyhow i felt i should give you a heads up.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the warning! I'll be keeping a close :watchplant: for that.

Modified the 100W CFL cluster by adding light reflectors above the tubes. I made them out of stiff card with Mylar pasted on each side. Looks a lot like a 4-bladed fan from above! That's the trouble with CFLs two thirds of the light gets wasted. GOT to use reflectors or just be throwing money away on electricity.

Plants are looking great this morning. Clones look healthy. Measurements:

BD1: 10",  BD2: 12"
BM1:  8"   BM2:  8.5"  BM3: 14.5"  that's the one in the hempy bucket! I still am betting it is a male though. However I am not impressed with the extra height: it still has the same number of internodes as its mates (8 - 9). It just stretched that's all.

Say 10 days more and if the weather is not too bad and the clones are ok I'm taking them outside for a while into the 11-hour days to flower, limited seed run with a little luck. Then carry on with the second crop indoor, all female. Of course for all I know they are all male.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 30, 2009)

BD1: 12"  BD2: 14"
BM1: 10", BM2: 9.5", BM3: 16.5" (the runt has now passed one of the others)
Growth rate about 1" per day.
I'm watering every day, they need it. No nutes at the moment, the plants are using the slow-release nutes in the coco mix, they'll tell me when they want more. Clones seem to be doing fine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:watchplant:


:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 30, 2009)

*have you took that camera back yet ? really want to see how these fine sounding ladys and there off springs  are looking 

heres some more green mojo 

:48: *


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 31, 2009)

Wheres the pictures miner?  I let my BMs bud for 60 days.  I didnt see much sativa in mine, very fat leaves like you said.  All of my plants were great producers and they all turned purple too.  I also grew some outdoors two years ago and got some mold, but mold is normal in my area.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 31, 2009)

I returned the camera to the scammer on EBay but until I get my refund I dont have any money to buy another one. I am so mad about this. Of course I like to take photos and the grow looks great right now, I am dying to show you. It's the only camera we had, my video camera went bad as well. I am sick and tired of these modern products that fail just after the guarantee runs out.

Hey 4U and UK girl thanks for the mojo!

Latest news: I think my clones have been going a week now and they look just fine, but I have made the error of taking them out of the Hdome before, so I'll leave them be for another 5 days or so. Can hardly wait to put them outside so I can determine sex.

The BM's are doing great. The Dominas obviously have a lot more sativa in them. They have branched like mad, the interesting thing is that the branches are all growing pretty much vertically, not like any strains I've grown before. Think how celery looks. They look like celery!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

hello  *lefminer *and  happy  halloween...ya  know ya  can  just  put  a  clipping  in a glass of  water  and  place  in window  sill  if  its the  flower  time  there..and  you  will  know sex...are  these  clones  in  veg  stage?..I  need  to  go  back  and  read some...I  have questions  Im,  sure  the  thread has  answered...thanks  for  letting  me  spend  some of  my  Halloween  in your  Garden.. here  hold  this:bong1:  while  i  have  a  look  around..



okay  just  read the  grow  again...how  are  the  plants doing  with the  light  cycle16/8..?  have  you  run  this  cycle  b4?..thanks  for  shareing  with  us  and  hope  ya  get that camera soon  b4  someone  lets  ya  know..lol...i  wont  this  time..cuzz  ya  explaining things  very  well...ill  check  back  later...need  to  go  scare  some  kids:lama:......say you  wouldnt  still  happen to have that cock roach...would  ya:spit:



Take care and be safe


----------



## leafminer (Nov 1, 2009)

Do I have to give this :bong1: back? Oh well, here you are . . . I've added some Secret Agent from my last grow . . . see you tomorrow :hubba: :stoned: 

Thanks for that note about the clones, I'll try that now because where I live, it is always flower time for indicas. I can't veg them without the grow room. My max hours = 13 in mid summer! 

The clones have been in coco with rooting compound for a week now, still look OK. I'm going to try to make a little space in the grow room for vegging. First though I need to determine sex of these unknowns.

I'm going to buy a camera of some sort next week even if I have to use my credit card dammit... 

The grow is still going great, still not adding any nutes, the added sheep manure and slow-release ferts have done the job so far. The side branches are now growing through the original fan leaves and the canopy is pretty solid.

Sizes today:

_Black Domina:_  14" and 18" (wow that's 2" per day on the larger one)
_Blue Mystic:_  13", 11" and 16.5" (tallest one hasn't changed in two days, hmm, what's going on? Must be putting the growth into the side branches?)

I think I've been in veg now since germination on 30 Sep., so that's about 4 and a 1/2 weeks. 
Plant height so uneven . . . I want to grow these naturally so I can see the phenotype clearly. But this is going to be a problem with illum. Fortunately having three lamps I should be able to hang one low, one medium, and one high but it's not optimum doing that.  I've got the HPS 4" from the tops! That's the closest I've ever been with HPS and it is thanks to the 6" axial fan that is shifting a lot of air through them.
Anyway who knows, those two tall ones might well both be male, in which case they're outta there! But I guess I might be looking to start flower in another 3 weeks, that would be nearly 8 weeks of veg, sound about right for you guys?


----------



## leafminer (Nov 3, 2009)

It's getting to the point where I am going to have to flip them over to 12/12 and I won't get the clone sex results for another 2 weeks. . :watchplant: - I'm running out of space, the grow room is only 5 ft high.
Gave a feed of some MG bloom, 15-30-15.
Today's heights:
BD1: 16.5", BD2: 19"
BM1: 16",  BM2: 13",  BM3: 17"

Still growing like crazy! Really, apart from the 13" one (I guess that's the only female  ) they are all around the 17" level.

Well I'm off out to buy some plastic screening to make a small veg area for clones and suchlike. Gotta do something.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 4, 2009)

I flipped them into 12/12. Really have no idea how much these will stretch. Depends how much indica is in them. My Aurora grows didn't stretch at all, well maybe a tiny bit, say 20%. These could have gone a lot more before flipping if I had a taller grow room. 
The clones are a problem now, I am moving them out of the grow room every morning to catch the sunshine . . . Looking forward to determining the sex of my plants so I can decide what to keep, what to clone, what to run for seed.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 6, 2009)

Getting big fast. Can't say they have slowed down at all since I flipped them. Patience, patience . . . had to raise the lamps another 3". I have only a foot of lamp raising space left! I think I am going to have to top a few of them. I should be able to tell the sex before that I think.

Later:  Changed the light hours a bit, start 10pm finish 10am, gives me time in the morning to water, etc.

Today:
BD1: 21.5", BD2: 24"
BM1: 20.5", BM2: 16.5", BM3: 22.5"

BM3 is the one in the hempy bucket. It is looking more like a male every day.

Images: Two growth charts made with Excel from my recorded data. Notice that the Domina growth curve almost exactly fits the exponential trend line. Pretty convincing evidence that early growth is exponential!

The second image is a graph of the growth rates of all five plants shown together.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 7, 2009)

Spent the day considering and working. Considering first of all that according to the graphs I am likely to run out of grow room before I even determine sex. I am going to have to raise the lights at 10 pm tonight when they start . . .

Before, I have mainly been interested in stopping light leaks from within, since the media naranja finds it a bit offputting to see beams of ultra bright mixed-spectrum light emerging into the garden.
However now I flipped to 12/12 _stopping_ light getting IN has been the issue. So, I had to expose them to some light during the dark period in the interests of fixing all the leaks...
What I came away with was this: the more leaks you fix, the brighter the remaining ones become.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey _Leafminer_-

Can't wait to see some pics.  At this point all I can say is sounding good.  Couple questions for you:

1.  How did you establish your exponential trend line?  Is that from previous data you've recorded?  Is height the only metric you're using?

2.  I know you're a big fan of getting oxygen to the roots.  Are you doing anything to help there?  I keep an airstone in my water bucket and keep it pumping for a few days before I use it.  Got any other tricks besides the light medium you're using?

Thanks- and get that bloody camera!


----------



## leafminer (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, height is the only metric. I was thinking about trying to estimate canopy volume but far too difficult to come up with an accurate figure. Since internode gap is very important maybe I will have to come up with a method of standardising, maybe I'll multiply height by the number of internodes.

The exponential trend line comes straight from Excel's 'trendline' function in graphs & charts. I fed the Domina data in and plotted it, then right-clicked the line and selected 'add trendline'. The exponential one fitted perfectly. I was amazed to see how precisely it fits the model.

I think the most interesting conclusion is that I haven't hit any limit to growth at this point. Otherwise you'd see the growth curve beginning to flatten. Therefore it appears that 3.5 gallon buckets really are perfectly adequate for a grow, to this canopy height, and it seems from today's observations that the canopy is still going strong even under 3 days of 12-12.
I'm not going to bother with 5 gallon buckets any more indoors. Too bulky.

I'm still struggling to get my money back from the @#$%$#@! on EBay. Will take it to full dispute today (deafening silence from vendor.)

I haven't tried any root oxygen tricks with these because honestly, I am running out of space fast. I'm not even giving any nutes. Getting a bit desperate to see which are males so I can reorganise everything. Good news is that all 5 clones seem to be rooted. I nearly killed one yesterday giving it a bit too much sunlight but I caught it in time and it recovered well. Might take some more clones today.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 9, 2009)

Plants just beginning to show sex. Hard to tell, but it looks to me like BM2 and 3 are both male. Can't see any sign with BM1. Can't tell yet with the Dominas.
The two tallest plants are now at 28". I raised the lamps again and now have only 6" headroom left, then they'll be within 4" of the lamps. I think I will chop tomorrow and use the tops as clones. I'm going to need more clones anyway because at best I have three fems and at worst  . . . I don't want to think about it.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 10, 2009)

Checked them at 10.30 pm with all the lights on. Used the x25 eyeglass. Two of the Blue Mystic showing definite balls, OUT of there! (BM2 and BM3) I will have to eliminate their clones too.  (Done). I will keep one for pollen, way over in the garden and way cut down to very little. So, One BM and its clone, and both Dominas, still left. The Dominas are not showing sex yet. I used the eyeglass and looked very closely. Well, 3 days of 12/12 is my record so far I think, for sexing.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 11, 2009)

Blue Mystic #1 definitely female.
Black Domina #1 almost certainly female. (Well I am pretty sure actually)
Black Domina #2 - still can't tell. 

I am going to have to top the plants as they are now too tall to flower in the grow room. Actually I want some seed which is why the males are in the garden. They seem happy enough. Actually they look seriously impressive.

I am thinking of putting the fems in the garden to finish flowering, if it doesn't get too cold they should be ok. And do a limited seed run. If I go that route I could then take a couple more clones for the grow room, and run the 5 clones in the grow room at 16/8 for grow number two of this group.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, Black Domina #2 is male! I moved him into the garden alongside the two BMs. I will throw one of the BMs into the compost heap because I don't need two of them to pollinate. So that's just about perfect; of the three Mystics one was fem, and I have one Domina of each, so that means I can do a limited seed run on both the Blue Mystic and the Black Domina and have seeds from both, rather than resorting to a cross. 
I topped the two fems yesterday, trimmed the tops and put them in coco in two plastic drinking cups with humidity domes made out of cut-off clear plastic water bottles, same method I used for the others, worked ok last time!

Current status of grow:
Blue Mystic #1, mom, beginning flower.
Black Domina #1, mom, beginning flower.
One clone of each mom, rooted, in small pots, in veg. (Lamps at night, sun during day, outside)
One clone of each mom, taken yesterday, in daylight / fringe of hps at night.

Plan: flower out the two moms at 12/12, do a partial pollination of both, for seed. Get the veg part of the grow room built so I can stop moving clones back and forth. Second grow will be the four clones. I am not going to bother with reveg this year, I will take clones from the clones instead.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 16, 2009)

Clones are doing fine... new clones also look good. I hope that the new clones being tops with stalks 6mm thick, will root fast and keep up with the other two. I will put them all in 1 gallon pots next, and then when they are too big to move around I'll have to figure out what to do next.
The grow room right now has Blue Mystic #1 and Black Domina #1 as its residents, under 400W of mixed spectrum. Just two plants. Four clones (two of each) in root / veg. And not to forget, the Blue Mystic and Black Domina males, parked under a tree . . with lots of nanas developing. I will do a limited seed run then destroy both of them. I cannot preserve indicas over the summer hot period. Two grows and then it depends on the seed for next year, and at the price of Domina seed I prefer to grow my own!
I can see the two in the grow room, the bud sites are changing now.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 19, 2009)

The two new clones at 6 days now, still doing ok, they must be rooted a little I think. The original two haven't grown much, they must be putting energy into rooting. I think my plan to get these four growing together in the second batch will work. 

The BD and BM in the grow room are doing great. I gave them a feed yesterday - the first time I've used nutes in this grow - and I could see the results today. The Domina and Mystic are now about the same in terms of bud sites, these two strains seem to be reasonably compatible in the same grow. Both of the moms look really healthy. 2 weeks now since 12/12. I am guessing another 7 - 8 weeks to harvest the first two.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 24, 2009)

Still no problems. Excellent grow in fact. Nice colas developing on both of them. The two males are covered in nanas and I am waiting for them to open. Soon as I collect some pollen I will do a limited pollenation of both fems, then kill the males. No way I want a mixture of BD and BM pollen blowing around the garden. 
The first two clones have started to grow properly now, and the second two clones, taken from tops, are doing fine. 12 days since I took the clones. Two weeks should do it, so in another two days I'll repot the new clones from drink cups into small pots. The four clones will be the second winter grow. I'll take more clones later with the intention of using them for a summer grow. Also put a few Secret Agents in from my last seed batch to see if my pheno breeds true . . . the smoke was fine quality even if the yield was poor.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 25, 2009)

I find this journal very useful for records as to when I did what.

This morning I partially pollenated the Blue Mystic. Some of the nanas had opened on the male. 
Wow, the s . . t . . r . .e . . t . . c . . h on the males because I have them in a corner of the garden that gets no sun at this time of year. One foot between internodes! They are flowering though. The BM is for the chop as soon as I have done a second partial-poll. Of course I was tempted to make crosses as well using a different branch, but I thought, no, why bother . . . I have enough weird strains already. Still waiting for the Domina male to open nanas.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 27, 2009)

Yesterday I tried out the new clones, in the greenhouse (no sun or very weak through cloud) in the open. The BM did great so I repotted and there were lots of roots. 
The BD wilted badly so I put the humidity dome on again. Later it perked up again. I think it is rooted but not very well yet.
Just checked on the two big mamas and they are doing great. 
So the grow now is:
1 each mature BM and BD, in flower
2 clones (one each type) about 3 weeks and doing great.
1 clone BM 2 weeks doing great
1 clone BD 2 weeks still in the ICU
1 unknown generic Mexican bagseed from across town.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, changes can happen fast. When I was taking the four clones out of the grow room this morning to put them into the greenhouse (I do this every morning just before the lamps go off) I could hardly fail to notice that just in the last evening, the Domina has acquired a coating like Frosty the Snowman. Most bloody impressive! 

So probably I am going to select the Domina in preference to the Mystic. Nothing wrong with the Mystic, on the contrary in fact, but the Domina is so amazing. I guess you get what you pay for.

(Update)
I got a little pollen off the male Domina and did a partial pollinate this morning. And I ripped up the male Blue Mystic and threw it into the compost heap. Got to get some more Black Domina seed for next indoor grows, I cannot sustain indica moms during the summer, the climate is too extreme.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 29, 2009)

any luck on acquiring a camera so we can ogle these ladies?


----------



## leafminer (Nov 29, 2009)

The earliest I can manage this will be Christmas. Across here the price for a camera is like three times as much, just stupid, and the models are mainly obsolete. I am going to get one from Amazon and have it sent to a friend on the other side, he'll bring it for me late in December. It's like, my camera went bad and so did my video camera, I don't have money to spare buying gadgets that only seem to last till one day after the guarantee runs out . . .


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 29, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I don't have money to spare buying gadgets that only seem to last till one day after the guarantee runs out . . .



i too know that feeling all too well my friend!


----------



## leafminer (Nov 30, 2009)

I had to pinch hell out of the Blue Mystic today. Ran out of height. Still stretching, what a nuisance. I pinched it so that it's now the same height as the Black Domina. Just another reason why I prefer the Domina.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

i get the feeling that when we do see some pics that Domina is going to have more snow on her than most people will see all winter.... is the Mystic filling out at all or just stretching still?


----------



## leafminer (Dec 1, 2009)

The Mystic, well I pinched it pretty well, the end colas have started to grow upward again. But it is still pretty lanky compared with the Domina. 
What happened with the Mystic is that late in veg - about 5 weeks since germ - the Mystic suddenly stretched like a beanstalk. This despite having 20K lumens on it. The Domina was more balanced. 
The Domina has blackish leaves with larger serrations than the Mystic. The darker leaves should result in more energy absorption and therefore greater yield. From what I see, this is true.

With both plants the fan leaves are huge, up to 9" across. They are very active, too; just as the lights come on they are all drooped down, but within the first hour they lift themselves a vertical distance of about three to four inches and tilt towards the lamps.

When I flipped them to 12/12, the Domina stopped vertical growth and after two weeks really serious colas and frosted leaves began. By contrast the Mystic continued stretching and isn't filling in or frosting. So, the Domina is earlier to produce. Also the Domina is now really filling in fast, so I have the impression that the yield is going to be high.

(Edit)
I forgot to add, that the plants are at 3 ft at the moment and I guess about 7" from the hps and about 4" from the CFL cluster. I am thinking that when I move outdoor again, I will excavate and level the grow room floor 18" deeper, so then I'll be able to flower up to 4ft or so.

Well, let's see if my prediction is correct. Right now I have one of each in the grow room, plus I have the four clones (two of each type) and I have partially pollinated both the flowering ones, so with a little luck I will have some seed of both. 
Question is: I can flower a maximum of 5 plants in the grow room, of that size. (I'll add another 100W of CFLs - I am running 2 x 150 hps and 115W of CFLs.) I am very tempted not to bother growing any more BMs but instead to take more BD clones and go for a second grow of, say, 4 x Domina and 1 x Mystic. I am hoping I can get 4 oz dry per Domina. That would be 570g/515W, and I'd hit or exceed the target of 1g/W.

OK. That's the new target then. To break 1g/watt.

PS: Nutes/ 15-30-15 every two days. Potassium and ammonium phosphate crystals every week.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 3, 2009)

Have four good clones now, I think I could manage 5 in the next grow, let's see if the timing allows me a third grow:
Say 5 weeks more on the first two; no, make that 6 weeks. That's 2 weeks into January, but by then the 4 clones will have been in flower for 3 weeks ... so allow another 4 weeks for the clones, and that takes me to . . . umm . . . 2 weeks into Feb. Oh cool. If I plan carefully I can start a new group of rooted clones, veg for 3 weeks, flower for 7, harvest end of May.
That is pushing the envelope on temps but I think it is doable. Aha - I will move them outside in April, that will be OK then. 

Just checked the grow this evening and I could clearly see the first pollination looks to be a success. I'm aiming for at least 30 Black Domina seeds.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 4, 2009)

Good grief, I am being tested by the climate now. Slight drizzle and the temps have been dropping and dropping.
Outside thermometer is at 5C right now at 11 am, forecast is for zero degrees tomorrow.
Grow room temp with the lamps on is nice, comfy for me and the plants are in perfect shape, but I am worried at the idea of the fan blasting them with air at zero degrees C. Oh well. My only option is to turn off the fan and then they'd cook with 420W of lighting. 
Clones doing great, I am managing to keep them in veg by moving them in and out the grow room every day. I've got a lot of work to do, I need a second grow room!


----------



## leafminer (Dec 5, 2009)

1C overnight . . . all the plants were in the grow room under lamps.
4C today, as usual the clones are in the ghetto-greenhouse. . . just to keep them in veg. (The tallest clone, a Domina, is 15" now and the second, a Mystic, is 12", the later two are about 8" each. )

I'm going to veg the clones until the tallest reaches say 30" then keep it in the grow room at 12/12, then do the same with each one as it reaches the right size. My limit in the grow room is 5 plants of that size. I am hoping to get at least 4 oz off the Domina and 3 oz off the Mystic for grow #1, then at least a pound for the next 5. After that I should really move the grow room over to Sativa preparation for my outdoor grow, I expect to have seed for the next year's indoor.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 6, 2009)

Sunny today, took the opportunity to repot the clones. The older pair went into 7" pots, the smaller pair just a little larger into 5" pots. The 'guest' is doing ok, probably female I think. Has to be out of there soon because i need the space.
Dom 1 and BM1 are both doing great, the Dom has colas of 4" height. I can see which colas I pollinated, the seed formation is pretty obvious.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice day, quite warm! The flowers were opening on the male Black Domina so I got an envelope, carefully cut all the flowers off and put them in the envelope, then ripped the plant up and composted it.
I'll wait until the flowers dry and release all their pollen then place the pollen in a tiny pill bottle along with a sachet of silica gel, and place it in the refri for a week then in the freezer. I'm hoping to keep it for a while!


----------



## leafminer (Dec 10, 2009)

Left the two Blue Mystic clones in the ghetto greenhouse. They can flower in there . . . I really don't care about them any more. I'll flower out the big BM in the grow room, but after that I am growing just the Domina, there is no comparison between them; the Domina is so superior to the Mystic. I gave them a good feed when the lamps came on last night, and this morning the Domina looks amazing, the colas are really fattening up, it's going like a train!


----------



## leafminer (Dec 17, 2009)

Was checking out kebnekajse's grow again. Hmm. A lot makes sense after studying that. BM goes to day 78 at least; and I can see from the earlier pics that mine looks pretty similar in that the sugar leaves don't get frosted.

I'm still moving the clones from grow room to greenhouse, at least now the greenhouse is half complete they've got some protection in there from rain and wind, and when the sun is out it gets really warm.

The mystery bag seed sativa is doing ok and it has female preflowers showing, so bearing in mind its recent ripping-out and replanting, I'll try and get it to a good state and then flower it just out of curiosity...

The Domina is still powering along. Great performer.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 30, 2009)

Grow room pic with all 7 plants in there:
The flowering BD & BM
2 BD clones in veg
2BM clones in veg
1 Mexican bagseed sativa

I have tied up that BM cola now, but these colas are getting too heavy for the stalks to support.
Pic on the right is the sativa.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 30, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Grow room pic with all 7 plants in there:
> The flowering BD & BM
> 2 BD clones in veg
> 2BM clones in veg
> ...



Awesome...you got some beauts there leafminer! Keep it up!


----------



## leafminer (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks 7G!
This pic is of the four clones in the greenhouse (2 Mystic, 2 Domina) plus the Mexican bagseed sativa. It's a bit obvious which one is the sativa isn't it?!


----------



## leafminer (Jan 1, 2010)

Have run out of smoke so harvested one of the colas on the Mystic. This cola weighs an ounce, give or take, dry.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 2, 2010)

What a garbage strain this is. Just toked an entire joint and twenty minutes later it has hardly no effect. 
That's it. I am pulling all the BMs except the one in flower. Out of the grow room. And taking four Domina clones tomorrow. What a waste of a grow the Blue Mystic was. Highly unrecommended.


----------



## captain1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats sucks man... Curious about the Domina been thinkin about trying that strain.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 3, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> What a garbage strain this is. Just toked an entire joint and twenty minutes later it has hardly no effect.
> That's it. I am pulling all the BMs except the one in flower. Out of the grow room. And taking four Domina clones tomorrow. What a waste of a grow the Blue Mystic was. Highly unrecommended.



Too bad. I thought mine was ok, not the best but certainly not the worst. Good yielder though. Hope your bd does better.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, I can see it being a good yielder. Kinda reminds me of Big Bud in its appearance. By the look of mine it will probably produce at least 4 oz, maybe more. IMO this strain needs a phenotype selection and then cross it with something more potent. I am guessing that it is the Blueberry genes that are the problem, there's been quite a lot of muttering about that one, hasn't there?

Actually talking about cross, I did cross mine. I did a selective on one branch with the Domina pollen. I don't think I will bother trying it though. Got to be weaker than the Domina alone. And the Domina yield is OK.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2010)

Today:

Because of the disappointing resuts from the smoke test of the Mystic, I decided to just leave the two clones in the greenhouse to flower out, which they should do because the daylight hours = 10.5 right now. There's plenty of room in there and now it is nearly finished the environment is quite comfy.

Meanwhile I need to tear up "the plan" and see what's the best way to proceed. So, ignoring the BM, what I am left with is:

BD1: The original fem, now only about 2 weeks from amber I hope. 
BD1a: First clone of BD1, showing preflower, alternating, now 30" and needing repot.
BD1b: Second clone of BD1, taken 2 weeks after the first, in a smaller pot, only about 12" high.
MBS: The Mexican bagseed sativa female donated by my daughter from one of her friends... o   - of course this is a complete unknown, and it will be ages and ages in flower. It stays in the greenhouse.

Step 1, today, already done: Took two clones each from BD1a and BD1b.

Step 2: Maybe I will order some autos. My production plan is ruined so I need to think short-term. I'll have a look in the supplier's site, same as I used last time, with a view to buying some autos for speed and also, I think, the Jack Herer.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm I remember having this BM smoke twice..one was very frosty and amazing had that first the 2nd time it smelled awesome but wasnt potent..so there must be two phenos..sorry man.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 5, 2010)

Just a note. Put two of the last four remaining Mint Choc (fem) to soak. One opened today. Potted it up and put it in the grow room where it can get a bit of warmth when the lights are on.

Forgot the big flowering BM was in the garden and it was pouring with rain yesterday. Huge colas got so soaked the stems bent and they point down, not up, now. I moved it back into the greenhouse to dry out but the buds are still down. Well I really don't care much. Just the three Dominas in the grow room these days.

Oh I nearly forgot. The bagseed sativa in the greenhouse is doing great. Actually growing. In these temps and not much sun. Wow. Maybe I should clone it. Hahaha....


----------



## leafminer (Jan 6, 2010)

Repotted Clone1 in the styrofoam cooler . . 4.5 gallons, let's see how it does compared with the others. Also repotted Clone2 in the vacated pot from Clone1.
Greenhouse is great! 28C inside when the sun is out.
The Mexican sativa is my pic for this post. You see the wrinkled-up leaves about 1/3 up? That marks the point where I adopted it. Before then it was on a window sill in MG soil and it had a pathetic root system when I repotted it. I had to remove as much of the MG "soil" rubbish as possible. She's in modified coco now.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm watching you Leafminer!

Very interested in seeing what the insulated container does.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks! I'm going to get another one today for clone#2 when she gets a little bigger. Every year I have grown a tomato plant in it and every year that plant has grown faster and yielded more than the ones in 5 gallon buckets. It's getting a bit wrecked now, I had to use 4 glue sticks in the glue gun to repair it!

Today:
Checked on the remaining Mint Choc and the seed has opened and is showing a root spike, so I potted it and placed it in a warm place. Really happy that these two stored seeds (out of the last four) both germinated. I do like the cross, it is 50% Aurora and 50% feral Oaxaca landrace sativa; but the indica genes are VERY dominant so it results in a mainly indica high, and it doesn't grow too high either. Pity it was all fem, I'd like to have more seeds, oh well. I am not going to go to all the hassle of reversing one of them ... got other genetics I like even more. Might even cross the Domina with it IF the pollen I have in the freezer remains viable.

Today I have the fan off in the grow room, it's far too cold. The plants prefer it like that.

Last job today was to rip up the two Blue Mystic clones and throw them on the compost heap, where they belong.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/500/thumbs/compost1.jpg


----------



## leafminer (Jan 8, 2010)

So I decided to root around in the back of the drawer to see if there was anything i might have not noticed, and found this airmail envlope. Inside 2 small buds like thai sticks. it was a leftover from the Domna sample I took a while ago. So ..
All I can say in this totally smashed smoke report is that this is dangerous  stuff. Having been under the naked glare of this is your reality for a week or two, I can say it has strong elements of:
floating sideways across the room
paranoia (I was watching an anthrax bomb terror plot on criminal minds, not surprising I was / am paranoid haha)
very speedy like that Lou Reed album "My minute is your day" or something like that.
and a bit Captain Beefheart around the edges.
I'll try to post a proper smoke report in the proper place when I can manage to


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

very cool about the green house plant sounds like a tough cookie!


----------



## leafminer (Jan 9, 2010)

Really that's why I am growing her. It's a long story. That plant marks the moment when my daughter had sufficient confidence to inform me in this way that she knows I grow. The strain sure seems well adapted!
Outside temp on the thermometer: -1C 
greenhouse temp (unheated) +1C
grow room temp (inlet fan off) 11C (52F)
Still too cool for comfort. Oh well. The forecast says things will get better.
Out of curiosity I have been drying one of the Blue Mystic main colas (5 oz wet . . . ) and on day two it really doesn't smell of MJ at all, it smells like damp string.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

ahhh is that the friends plant?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

damp string...I dont know if I have that smell logged in my bank..


----------



## leafminer (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah that's the friend's plant! It turned out to be female. Seems to be in flower, sort of. That's a bit more than preflower I see there, I think. Probably be going on like that a long time. She's so early; I have never had one growing as early as this. Hope it doesn't stop flower and reveg when the days start getting a bit longer. Oh well.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 10, 2010)

I wanted to spend all day in the greenhouse with the laptop! It's 28C (83F) in there and 4C outside! Wonderful. My JACKFRUIT tree is in there too and it seems to be surviving. Putting out new leaves. Before the greenhouse it was losing leaves and dying. 

One of the Mint Choc seeds has sprouted so I put it in the greenhouse. Waiting for the other one.

Finally, I ripped the first (flowered out) Blue Mystic from the pot and threw it in the compost heap. No more of those in the grow now. Good riddance.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey leaf where does the mint choc seed come from?  I've never heard of this one.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 11, 2010)

It's my own special. It is a cross between a female Aurora Indica and a female feral Oaxaca hermie that produced first male flowers and then female catkins. All the seed was identical F1 females. None have ever hermied. I really like the flavour - it reminds me of Terry's After Eight dinner mints - and the high, so I thought I would grow some more. The second one hasn't broken surface yet but I can always clone the first one if necessary.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm having to carry 6 pots back and forth so I think that it's time to reverse the situation. The first Domina is finishing and the second is entering 12/12 so maybe I should move those two into the greenhouse and the four Domina clones, veg plant (#3) and the Mint Choc seedling into the grow room and switch the lights to 16/8.
I'll see if I can organise that tomorrow.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, this morning I reversed everything. The almost-mature one and clone #1 are now in the greenhouse. I put the 4 new clones and the seedling Mint Choc and clone #3 in the grow room. I disconnected the second hps and the 120W CFL cluster because I have enough light with just one hps. Timer on 16/8 now.
I think I see the Mint Choc #2 breaking the surface, so that's in the grow room as well. So, potentially, 7 plants in the grow room. Too many. I'll tackle that problem when I come to it. 
Found 10 seeds in the Black Domina cola I am sampling - good, big, mature.
So even if I can't maintain the strain through the summer temps, I can sow more seed in the autumn.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 14, 2010)

Inside the greenhouse. Tomatoes, Jackfruit, the sativa on the left, old Domina in the middle, the first clone of it on the right.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 16, 2010)

BD Clone #1 is 29" now and really motoring. It seems to have noticed the insulated container. 

The sativa in its small pot has reached 22" and I am going to have to repot. Definitely going to take a clone. Planning to grow two of these in a sunny corner as a long-term grow. We'll see how she reacts being started so early.

The second Mint Choc seed sprouted but never really rooted properly, but the first one is doing well; I'll take a clone from her later on. So the plan for the next grow is 4 x Black Domina from clones, 2 x Mexican sativa, 2 x Mint Choc (AI x Oaxaca sat)

Growing conditions in the greenhouse were great today; I had to increase the ventilation because temps inside quickly rose to 36C. I stabilised it at 32C. I can see the plants love it in there.

The 4 new Domina clones are at 13 days old, but over a week of that time they were at 12/12 while I changed plans. I'll give them another week under the humidity dome and then start testing them. They are in the grow room under a single 150 HPS, 16/8.

Plant pics: the sativa, side on and from above; the Domina clone#1 in the greenhouse, two pics.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 16, 2010)

Denizens of the greenhouse.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 18, 2010)

This is clone 2 of the Black Dominas, and the Mint Choc seedling, 13 days old.

(Later  Took two clones of the sativa, because apparently the original is only on loan (!)
And repotted the Domina clone 2 in the square cat-litter bucket. 
This grow is coming to an end: I will be harvesting the original Domina soon. Since the Blue Mystics have all been thrown away I'm going to call this grow effectively over.
I'll continue with a new grow, starting basis:

One Black Domina starting flower (clone 1, greenhouse)
One Black Domina (clone 2) in veg (grow room)
Three recent Black Domina clones (2 weeks, grow room, healthy) - one more not expected to make it.
One Mint Choc from seed (grow room) + greenhouse
Two Mexican sativa clones (new, grow room)


----------



## leafminer (Jan 20, 2010)

Conditions in the greenhouse must be near optimum judging by what I am seeing. Growth rate in all the plants is better than anything I can get indoors, and I run about 7KL/ft sq indoors for both veg and flower. 

Best possible conditions at the moment are 11 hours of daylight with 6 hours sunshine. 

Over the last 4 days the weather has been very nice, with occasional showers but mainly sunny, going from a high of 21C to 27C today. I had to open an entire panel plus the door of the greenhouse to keep the temps to 30C inside.

It's fairly humid inside which is why when I:watchplant: the one in final flower, I was  to see what looked like that cotton fungus :cry: in the bud. I gently separated the calyxes and it turned out to be strings and sheets of resin.  :hubba:  I'll try to get a macro tomorrow. Fortunately I already have around 14 seeds of this pheno, but I will maintain clones as long as possible. Just too good to miss.

I nearly forgot. I dropped the gr rm lamps and reconnected the 6" inlet fan. Also connected the 120W CFL cluster. Just running the one Domina about 22" and the various clones... I've got it at about 3 sq ft and 22K L, so that's enough for now I guess...


----------

